
Intel Progress on Their “MOS” Modified Linux Kernel Running Lightweight Kernels - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Intel-mOS-Multi-OS-Linux
======
exikyut
One small difficulty:

> _Register for the mOS for HPC mailing list
> at[https://lists.01.org/mailman/listinfo/mos-
> devel](https://lists.01.org/mailman/listinfo/mos-devel). Submit feedback and
> follow discussions through this list. Please note that this is the only
> mechanism for interactions with Intel on this project._

Okay, sure.

So I visit [https://lists.01.org/mailman/listinfo/mos-
devel](https://lists.01.org/mailman/listinfo/mos-devel):

> _Not Found_

> _The requested resource was not found on this server._

\--

A bit of poking reveals that 01.org has updated their listserv, so I tweak the
URL to [https://lists.01.org/postorius/lists/mos-
devel.lists.01.org](https://lists.01.org/postorius/lists/mos-
devel.lists.01.org), which has an archive link (yay!). I follow that to
[https://lists.01.org/hyperkitty/list/mos-
devel@lists.01.org/](https://lists.01.org/hyperkitty/list/mos-
devel@lists.01.org/), where I see... only one post, "Moving the mOS mailing
list":

> _[W]e are moving our mOS mailing list to google groups. The old list at mOS-
> devel(a)lists.01.org will soon be deactivated._

> _If you are still interested in mOS, please subscribe to the new list at_

> _[https://groups.google.com/g/mos-devel/](https://groups.google.com/g/mos-
> devel/) _

\--

Visiting [https://groups.google.com/g/mos-
devel/](https://groups.google.com/g/mos-devel/) produces the following unusual
error:

> _Content unavailable_

> _Double-check the link, or try switching accounts_

\--

Not quite a 404... feels more like a 403, especially given the hint about
switching accounts.

~~~
Zenst
Thank you for mapping out that rabbit hole, saved me some time and I'm sure
others as well.

------
rolfriesen
Hello, we're in the middle of switching our mailing list to google groups and
I just fixed a seting that should let everyone see the mOS developers group
page at [https://groups.google.com/g/mos-
devel/](https://groups.google.com/g/mos-devel/) Sorry about that, and we (the
mOS team) would like very much to hear from you ;-) Rolf

~~~
rwmj
Are there any papers etc discussing your approach? We also wondered if it was
related to
[https://people.csail.mit.edu/wentzlaf/documents/Wentzlaff.20...](https://people.csail.mit.edu/wentzlaf/documents/Wentzlaff.2009.OSR.fos.pdf)
(either directly or coincidentally).

~~~
rolfriesen
mOS is not directly related to the work described in that paper, but some of
the stuff described there; e.g., reducing lock contention in physical memory
page management, is something we do in mOS as well. The lightweight kernel in
mOS manages the physical pages, while we use Linux functionality to manage the
virtual space. (This helps with compatibility.) We have published several
papers in the ROSS series of workshops, discussing mOS:
[https://www.mcs.anl.gov/events/workshops/ross/2020](https://www.mcs.anl.gov/events/workshops/ross/2020)
Our 2018 IPDS
([https://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/8425166](https://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/8425166))
paper has some performance numbers, and the book here
[https://www.springer.com/gp/book/9789811366239](https://www.springer.com/gp/book/9789811366239)
has a lot of detailed info and lessons learned from mOS and other
Supercomputing OS projects around the world.

